# Tesoros de Colombia



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's the link to their site: About us

There isn't a ton of info on there yet but it is still interesting. Some pictures of the areas they have protected as well as some future hobby bound frogs  

I don't want to get anybodies hopes up or anything, but check out the second paragraph under the frogs category...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder if these are live butterflies or prepared specimens that they are selling. I would love to keep some live Morphos in the greenhouse I am planning!

Richard.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

finally the site is up!


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Already tons of morphos in the USA, the problem is USDA, they don't allow import/interstate travel without a permit that us not so easy to get for private individuals. Otherwise I'd already have them! 




Woodsman said:


> I wonder if these are live butterflies or prepared specimens that they are selling. I would love to keep some live Morphos in the greenhouse I am planning!
> 
> Richard.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

its says lehmanni and histrionica will be exported in the future. that would be sweet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

whitethumb said:


> its says lehmanni and histrionica will be exported in the future. that would be sweet.


10 years down the line for those I think


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i dont want to get my hopes up or anything.... but 10 years, booooo lol



Julio said:


> 10 years down the line for those I think


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Julio said:


> 10 years down the line for those I think


"Currently we are exporting spectacular F1 Dendrobates truncatus, soon we will be able to offer Phyllobates terribilis, Phyllobates aurotaenia and Dendrobates auratus (two morphs of each species).

Oophaga lehmanni and histrionica as well as Phyllobates bicolor will follow. In the near future we will be working with several species of Andinobates and Ranitomeya."

Doesn't sound like 10 years to me. Maybe 2014. But the real issue will probably be permits to export them. Several people have been successfully breeding lehmanni for years in Colombia.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Even better if is sooner


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats more like it lol 



thedude said:


> Doesn't sound like 10 years to me. Maybe 2014. But the real issue will probably be permits to export them. Several people have been successfully breeding lehmanni for years in Colombia.


----------

